# Very cool AC beginner stick welding video



## Alphonse (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's a very informative video on AC welding- beginner stick welding...very nice close up photo's of the arc and welds.



[video=youtube;J0I6XylXwis] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0I6XylXwis&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL [/video]


----------

